# adb in clockworkmod recovery



## denali (Feb 8, 2012)

Does adb work in clockworkmod recovery mode on touchpad? I've got adb working with CM9 when cyanogenmod is booted, but when CWM is booted adb doesn't see any devices. I'm looking for a way to get a shell in CWM recovery mode.


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

Have u tried going into mount then mount system? I'll test tomorrow ,but I recall that working.

•°NS4G • ICS°•


----------



## denali (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, I tried mounting /system as well as all other available mounts with no luck...


----------

